# RIP Peter Greene (Fleetwood Mac)



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I posted about this in the Roll of honor thread, but I think he deserves his own thread. Rest in peace, your songs will be remembered.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

A soulful cat. RIP





[


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

RIP He was British blues royalty despite his heyday being cut short by mental health issues.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Rest In Peace, Peter Green. Your music and spirit communicated with me on a very personal level.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

There was only one Fleetwood Mac and they didn’t include Nicks, Buckingham or Miss Perfect. They did however have Peter, Jeremy and Danny! That was a band.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Although I was far too young to be aware of Peter Green in his prime I was lucky enough to see him play during his rehabilitation during the 1990s. It was at Ronnie Scott's club in Birmingham and I was nervous - not so much for me, but for him. Was he in a position to perform a long set? Would the demons come back to haunt him if he was to play his old Fleetwood Mac classics? Could he still make those six strings work miracles? Has he forgotten the words to his own songs? In the end my fears were unjustified - his playing and singing abilities were as if nothing had ever been wrong with him, and on stage he was more confident than perhaps any of us had the right to expect. I'm sad at his passing but happier knowing that the last thirty years were kinder to him.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

If he was 'just fine', then it's funny how his career just fizzled out. Maybe there was some stigma going on. Maybe it's just me, but if he was OK he should have kept going hard! Seems like the later Fleetwood Mac gets all the accolades, even after the fact of "high fame." Peter Green should have got some of that!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

If you've ever been to Bethnall Green, Ripley, Epsom or Dartford then you would be amazed that in the early 60's there were teenagers inspired to pick up a guitar and learn to play the music of mostly dead men on hard to get, poorly recorded, discs from across the sea. I never cease to wonder at what they achieved.

Peter Greene came from Bethnal Green a 'slum' area of East London close to the docks and full of WWW11 bombsites. Amazing the direction he took.

There is no one I'd rather hear a slow blues played by. 

RIP


----------

